# Looking for Meopta Flexaret Standard owners manual in English.



## JasonLeeBoyd (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where I might find an owners manual, in English, for the Meopta Flexaret Standard? I've looked high and low (Bing, Google, eBay, etc.) but haven't had any luck. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 25, 2011)

Use the search function at butkus.org.  I'm seeing two Flexaret manuals.  They should get you close.  You don't really need a manual as there is no film counter.  It works like any other simple TLR.


----------

